# Won a O Ashtray at the CAO event at Arlington Cigars



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I didn't get any pics of the shop, was to busy relaxing, smoking, BSing etc... Which is to bad because it is a awesome place! Three walk in humidors, large sitting area for the members (which we got to use) with plenty of leather couches, tables and chairs, and TVs all over! Don't forget the gameroom, with its pool table, poker table, ping ball table, golden tee etc etc, Than of course lockers for members. The place is very nice and everybody there was even nicer!

Anyway I bought some cigars and than won the O Ashtray before we left and went to that after party at bobaganoosh's house. This is where the pics of the ashtray where taken. As you can see we broke it in good!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice series, Frank. We were trying to figure out who left the barely smoked culebra.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Nice series, Frank. We were trying to figure out who left the barely smoked culebra.


I don't know who left the culebras... but I do know that Abel smoked about a 1/4 of that gigantic Flor de Oliva. I think he said it was aweful. lol

If you get tired of that ashtray Frank, please don't hesitate to send it my way. I'll trade you the CAO T-shirt I won straight up...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Lets see, a awesome cigar ashtray for a T-Shirt that prob doesn't fit me? I think not LOL. Hey Troy I don't know, I didn't get one. Since I shared one with Bo the last time I figured I would let others get one.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

is that a piece of beef jerky in as tray in the last photo? You texans are weird ill tell ya what.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

don't worry Christian, I think we can hook a brother up!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice tray


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, that ash tray toppled over with that Flor de Oliva broomstick. I still can't believe Abel smoked the whole thing! What a stud! But it was torture on us ... the sun was coming up before we could leave Christian's house! 



deuce said:


> is that a piece of beef jerky in as tray in the last photo? You texans are weird ill tell ya what.


C.U.L.E.B.R.A.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

J.o.k.e

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn the whole thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

deuce said:


> J.o.k.e


S.a.m.e H.e.r.e! (But that tells me you're paying attention! You get a gold star for the day!) 



tx_tuff said:


> Damn the whole thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


It's all good, Frank. Remember, deep breaths. Deep breaths.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha ha, by the end of the night, Frank needed a shovel to dig out his ash tray!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice win Frank! That's about the nicest ashtray out there (second only to the cubist!).

But you need two of them for that FdO Giant!


----------

